# virtualbox-ose-3.1.4



## Erratus (Mar 16, 2010)

Having started a vbox session host freezes within some seconds while accessing the host cdrom. After that RESET-button is the only option.
Had this problem with 3.1.2 but now still on 3.1.4 so I ask for help as I run out of ideas.


```
> uname -a
FreeBSD LH9870. 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #1: Tue Mar  2 18:52:44 CET 2010
erratus@myhost.:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM  amd64
> pkg_info -Ix virtualbox
virtualbox-ose-3.1.4 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-3.1.4 VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD

# grep vbox /etc/rc.conf
vboxnet_enable="YES"
vboxguest_enable="YES"
# grep vbox /boot/loader.conf
vboxdrv_load="YES"

# grep vbox /etc/group
vboxusers:*:920:erratus
# groups erratus
wheel operator vboxusers
```


----------



## Erratus (Mar 17, 2010)

```
# rm -r .VirtualBox/
```
solved my problem.


----------

